# Parata pazzesca di Neuer in Arsenal-Bayern. Video.



## Z A Z A' (20 Ottobre 2015)

Ennesimo miracolo firmato Manuel Neuer: parata disumana sulla zuccata da due passi di Walcott.
Video al secondo post.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## mefisto94 (20 Ottobre 2015)

Sto male.

Ma il mantello l'ha lasciato negli spogliatoio ?


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Ottobre 2015)

Eh vabbè che gli vuoi dire. E' una roba disumana


----------



## hiei87 (20 Ottobre 2015)

Assurdo. Da segnalare anche il numero di Douglas Costa su Bellerin.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2015)

Grande parata, poi mega papera sul gol dell'Arsenal.

E' un portiere che alterna interventi disumani a papere clamorose.


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Ottobre 2015)

Grandissima parata, ma io preferisco Courtois ed e' molto piu' giovane


----------



## Jino (20 Ottobre 2015)

Bravissimo. Ma che papera sul gol dell'Arsenal.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Ottobre 2015)

Ha fatto una parata clamorosa anche sul gol del 2-0, non ho rivisto il replay, ma secondo me non è entrata.


----------



## Jino (20 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto una parata clamorosa anche sul gol del 2-0, non ho rivisto il replay, ma secondo me non è entrata.



Si è entrata...


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grande parata, poi mega papera sul gol dell'Arsenal.
> 
> E' un portiere che alterna interventi disumani a papere clamorose.



esatto, portiere con dei riflessi mostruosi ma con uno stile molto rivedibile..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2015)

Se Diego Lopez o qualche altro portiere criticato avesse fatto una papera così...

Detto questo, eccezionale ovviamente la parata di cui si parla.


----------



## patriots88 (21 Ottobre 2015)

d'infallibile non esiste nessuno.

parata mostruosa.. non a caso è il miglior portiere al mondo da un paio di stagioni


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Parata abbastanza normale d'istinto su un colpo di testa ravvicinato ma centralissimo..se Walcott l'avesse angolata un po' era gol sicuro..


----------

